# Floyd Mayweather ranks himself number 1 when asked to choose 5 greatest boxers of all



## Davidkratos92 (Jul 15, 2016)

http://gbcworldnews.com/index.php/2...sked-to-choose-5-greatest-boxers-of-all-time/



> Mayweather said: ‘Ali – stand out weight class and truly lost to Ken Norton three times. What he did is he remained for a cause in a period when African Americans didn’t go to bat for their kin.’
> 
> Mayweather’s rundown was particular.
> 
> ...


----------



## mcbryde mats (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm not surprised mother****ers


----------



## Paul Kevin (Aug 24, 2016)

*hey*

Well he is a legend himself


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

In boxing I only consider HW's to be "greats"

Jack Johnson (1902-1926)
Joe Louis (1934-1951)
Rocky Marciano (1947-1955)
Muhammed Ali (1960-1978)
Mike Tyson (1985-1996)


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

John8204 said:


> In boxing I only consider HW's to be "greats")


Uhhh Why?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

John8204 said:


> In boxing I only consider HW's to be "greats"


Huh??


----------



## mcbryde mats (Feb 18, 2016)

John8204 said:


> In boxing I only consider HW's to be "greats"
> 
> Jack Johnson (1902-1926)
> Joe Louis (1934-1951)
> ...


I'll just leave this here....

Prince Naseem Hamed


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

mcbryde mats said:


> I'll just leave this here....
> 
> Prince Naseem Hamed


I think you should take him with you actually...


----------

